# Bad Placement? Heat issues killed alarm?



## kieranmulen2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Store mounted viper unit I purchased elsewhere. Driving with AC on, rushhour traffic not going anywhere + hot day. Car alarm went off while I was driving. I got off and pulled the alarm fuse by the battery. (I was told this was a stealth installation but it sure was easy to turn it off!!!) Felt the horn and it was HOTT smelled of burnt electronics later.

Based on the picture below was the alarm installed in a bad location to cause it to fry?

Why is it so easy to disable without any alarm knowledge?

http://www.imgur.com/yzucw96.jpeg


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Horns do not take long to get hot, on there own.

Does your hood have an alarm or light switch?

You can always take the car back to the installers. Not too many places to hide an alarm anymore.

BG


----------



## kieranmulen2 (Jul 1, 2013)

It does have a switch and I was told that the pin switches sometimes were not aligned properly. I would think that too but in my case there were a smell of burnt electronics.



Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF
> 
> Horns do not take long to get hot, on there own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Burned electronics or burned horn ? Probably smell the same. Horn were never designed as far as I know, to sound for more than several seconds as they get hot. Many alarms use sirens for that reason.

Now if the horn is off - on every few seconds, it will last longer, but a steady continues sound it will over heat.

BG


----------

